# Chemically Blackening small Brass Parts



## alan2525 (May 7, 2008)

I've got a number of small Brass Parts for my loco build that need a black finish. I didn't want to paint as I'll lose detail, is there any chemical I can use that'll patinate the brass?


----------



## Cedge (May 7, 2008)

Alan
Give this link a try.
http://www.brownells.com/aspx/ns/store/ProductDetail.aspx?p=24777&title=BRASS BLACK

Steve


----------



## Rog02 (May 7, 2008)

alan2525  said:
			
		

> I've got a number of small Brass Parts for my loco build that need a black finish. I didn't want to paint as I'll lose detail, is there any chemical I can use that'll patinate the brass?



Alan:

Try this site for patina formulas. They also sell the chemicals in small quantities if you need them. 

http://www.sciencecompany.com/patinas/patinaformulas.htm

Nice people to do business with and the formulas I have used are viable and produce nice finishes.


----------



## PTsideshow (May 7, 2008)

or here the mother of all finishing sites and supply.
http://www.caswellplating.com/kits/index.html
 ;D


----------



## HS93 (May 7, 2008)

Hear is one , you can pick it up at Harogate.

Peter


http://www.chronos.ltd.uk/acatalog/Chronos_Catalogue_Metalblacking_Products_255.html


----------



## gunboatbay (May 21, 2008)

Blackening brass chemically is easily done with "Liver of sulphur", which is available at some drug stores and quite frequently at art supply stores. It will also blacken any silver solder areas on your projects.


----------



## Rog02 (May 21, 2008)

gunboatbay  said:
			
		

> Blackening brass chemically is easily done with "Liver of sulphur", which is available at some drug stores and quite frequently at art supply stores. It will also blacken any silver solder areas on your projects.



Yep! Liver of sulphur does darken to blacken brass. I would suggest that you use distilled water when mixing the patina however.

The water around here is hard enough to walk on and the dissolved minerals will leave some rather unexpected results. :'(


----------



## Julian (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Company you need is:- Metalblak, Delway Technical Services,01516393201.

They do some excellent kits for blacking and other plating and all are electroless. At Harrogate i bought the nickel plating which needs warming to 88 degrees and firebird bought the blacking which works at room temp. Both will treat brass copper etc by touching with a piece of ferrous metal to start the reaction. Blacking takes seconds, ni tales a couple of minutes. I have the caswell plug 'n' plate kit and it is crap. This ni kit is the dogs b*****ks. I bought the biggest kit available and will definitely replace when used up. Will get firebird to post re the blacking.

No connection as usual but just a very pleased customer.

Julian.


----------



## firebird (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi

Yes, I agree with Julian. I have used the blacking kit on a couple of pieces now and it does exactly what it says on the tin. Very easy to use and a good finish in minutes.

rich


----------

